# BIG115-PCI Controller und LG GSA-H55N DVD-RAM-Brenner



## dromin84 (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen gestellt, verwende aber dafür noch den o.g. IDE-DVD-Brenner und eine IDE-HDD, da diese bisher einwandfrei funktionierten. Das neue Mainboard hat aber nur einen IDE-Anschluss, weshalb ich mir also einen zusätzlichen o.g. IDE-Controller zugelegt habe. Leider Erkennt der Brenner aber nach dem ich das erste mal mit der neuen Zusammenstellung gebrannt habe, keine CD-& DVD-Rohlinge mehr. Bei diesem Versuch hat der Brenner eine nicht lesbare CD produziert. Seit dem scheint sich der Brenner aufzuhängen, wenn ich jegliche Art von Rohlingen einlege. Bereits gebrannte DVDs oder CDs und auch Originale liest er jedoch ohne Probleme. Also hab ich den Brenner in einen anderen Rechner eingebaut und siehe da, alles funktioniert tadellos.

Ich habe bereits den IDE-Controller-Treiber de- und neu installiert und auch akualisiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Alle anderen Treiber des Systems sind auf dem neuesten Stand, wie auch das Betriebssystem. Die Suche im Internet nach diesem Problem hat bisher auch kein Ergebnis gebracht.

Wo könnte das Problem liegen und wie kann es gelöst werden?


Hier die Systemspezifikationen:

Windows Vista Ultimate 32 SP1

Asus M3A78
 AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ mit Zalman CNPS9700 NT
Transcend DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit
 Gainward GF9800GTX+
CombatPower CP750W Netzteil

LG GSA-H55N DVD-RAM-Brenner
Hitachi Deskstar 120GB HDD

L.I.S.2 Controlpanel
BIG115-PCI Controller von BIGTec
Hauppauge Nova S-Plus TV-Karte


Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Grüße nim


----------



## computertod (2. Januar 2009)

hast du schon mal probiert den Brenner am onboard Controller und die Platte am zusätzlichen Controller anzustecken?


----------



## dromin84 (16. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen!

das umstecken der geräte hat zur folge, dass das betriebssystem auf der festplatte nicht erkannt wird und der pc nicht hochfährt. 

ich habe auch mal ein anderes ide-kabel benutzt, was aber ohne effekt blieb. es hängt jetzt auch ein neuer dvd-brenner an der karte, das problem ist das gleiche. wenn ich jetzt einen rohling einlege und darauf zugreifen möchte, hängt sich der rechner sogar komplett auf. kurz: am laufwerk kann es offenbar nicht liegen.

muss man evtl. eine einstellung im bios vornehmen? hab mich darin auch schon umgeschaut, aber keinen eintrag finden können.

mfg nim


----------



## OctoCore (17. Januar 2009)

Okay, die Platte hängt bei dir normalerweise am IDE-Port des Motherboards. Hast du mal versucht, den Brenner ganz schlicht als Slave mit ans Kabel der IDE-Platte zu hängen? Ist nicht superoptimal, aber einen Versuch wert, vor Allem, um zu testen, ob der Brenner noch normal funktioniert.

Dein PCI-Controller (das Ding kann anscheinend alles, außer Kaffee kochen), hat der ein eigenes BIOS für die SATA/IDE-Einstellungen? Möglicherweise müssen da Einstellungen vorgenommen werden.


----------



## dromin84 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Das war mal wieder eine Menge ärger um nichts. Durch Zufall bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, mich einmal auf der VIA Homepage umzuschauen, die den IDE-Controller-Chip herstellen. Dort fand ich einen Treiber (VT6410 IDE RAID controller), den Vista bei der Suche nach neuen Treibern offenbar nicht entdecken konnte. Zumal laut Bedienungsanleitung gar keine manuelle Treiberinstallation nötig ist. Man sollte sich eben nicht darauf verlassen, wenn einem das Betriebssystem sagt, dass alle Treiber auf dem neusten Stand sind, geschweige denn auf Bedienungsanleitungen. Jedenfalls funktioniert das Ganze damit wunderbar und so, wie es sein sollte.

Trotzdem Danke für das Interesse an computertod und OctoCore.

MfG nim


----------

